# 1 in 4 Men Say They've Done It



## Tank

South Africa's Rape Crisis: 1 in 4 Men Say They've Done It
By Megan Lindow / Cape Town 
Saturday, Jun. 20, 2009

South Africans received a horrifying measure of just how bad their country's rape crisis is with the release this week of a study in which more than a quarter of men admitted to having raped, and 46% of those said that they had raped more than once.

South Africa's Rape Crisis: 1 in 4 Men Say They've Done It - TIME


----------



## Tech_Esq

To think, South Africa was once a semi-first world country with nuclear arms. Now they are the rape capital of the world. 

I was on a flight recently and killing time on a coast to coast flight. I chatted up the flight attendant. She told me she was from SA and had just returned from a trip there. She said it had changed so much and was so sad that she would never return. I guess the article sheds light on the sadness she was talking about.


----------



## Tank

You really can't get to upset with the violent behaviour of the African people, because it just natural for them.

But it is not something that should be ignored like so many seem to do.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?


----------



## Tank

Rape just seems like a much more natural act for Africans then for any other group of humans.


----------



## sealybobo

Tech_Esq said:


> Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?



If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.


----------



## Tech_Esq

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
Click to expand...


What environment is that? In SA? If you read the link they say that it is not the poor wretches that are committing the rapes it's the more educated and wealthier SA's that are committing the rapes. So, if your theory is a rough life of poverty, think again.


----------



## Tank

sealybobo said:


> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.


What environment?  


sealybobo said:


> Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.


Or,  consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T admit to rape.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Tank said:


> Rape just seems like a much more natural act for Africans then for any other group of humans.



So how is it in the 19th Century anyway?


----------



## Annie

Tank said:


> Rape just seems like a much more natural act for Africans then for any other group of humans.



So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?


----------



## sealybobo

Tech_Esq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What environment is that? In SA? If you read the link they say that it is not the poor wretches that are committing the rapes it's the more educated and wealthier SA's that are committing the rapes. So, if your theory is a rough life of poverty, think again.
Click to expand...


No, lawlessness, uncivilized, mean, etc.  When did Apartide end?  You expect them to be civilized already?  SA is a shit hole.  I would rather be a poor American than a "more educated" SAfrican.


----------



## Tank

Annie said:


> So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?


Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.


----------



## sealybobo

Tank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.
> 
> 
> 
> What environment?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or,  consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T admit to rape.
Click to expand...


4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.


----------



## Tech_Esq

sealybobo said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.
> 
> 
> 
> What environment?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or,  consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T admit to rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.
Click to expand...


especially if they are Kennedys


----------



## sealybobo

Tech_Esq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What environment?
> Or,  consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T admit to rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> especially if they are Kennedys
Click to expand...


He was found guilty.  

Also, remember Gary Condit?  Where is Chandra Levy?  He fucking murdered he for sure.


----------



## Tech_Esq

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they are Kennedys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found guilty.
> 
> Also, remember Gary Condit?  Where is Chandra Levy?  He fucking murdered he for sure.
Click to expand...


Nope, turns out she was murdered by an illegal alien. Some Hispanic guy in Rock Creek Park. He'd attacked other women in the same place. They just charged him last month.


----------



## Neser Boha

Tank said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, racist prick.  Another little white man intimidated by black men...  Take that shriveling piece of foreskin and go play with yourself instead of talking such trash in public.  Fuckwad.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Holy fuck, that is horrifying. Such is the legacy of centuries of imperial oppression.


----------



## Tank

Neser Boha said:


> Fuck off, racist prick.  Another little white man intimidated by black men...  Take that shriveling piece of foreskin and go play with yourself instead of talking such trash in public.  Fuckwad.


So then, why do you think Africans rape at such extreamly high rates all over the world?


----------



## Tank

Rioting Congo prisoners rape 20 women
Tue Jun 23, 2009 

KINSHASA (Reuters) - Rioting inmates raped around 20 female prisoners during a failed prison break in Democratic Republic of Congo's violence-ravaged east, the country's U.N. peacekeeping mission said.

"The rape of female prisoners in a government institution is deeply distressing. This is a horrific example of what has been happening across the prison system throughout Congo," said Anneke Van Woudenberg, HRW's senior Congo researcher.

Rioting Congo prisoners rape 20 women | International | Reuters


----------



## strollingbones

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they are Kennedys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found guilty.
> 
> Also, remember Gary Condit?  Where is Chandra Levy?  He fucking murdered he for sure.
Click to expand...


you need to get out more....



WASHINGTON   The man accused of sexually assaulting and killing federal intern Chandra Levy in 2001 has been indicted on first-degree murder, kidnapping and other charges.

Ingmar Guandique, 27, who is in custody, will be arraigned on May 27. He also faces a first-degree sexual abuse charge, according to the four-page indictment returned by a District of Columbia Superior Court grand jury on Tuesday.

Suspect Indicted in Murder of Chandra Levy - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## catzmeow

Tank said:


> So then, why do you think Africans rape at such extreamly high rates all over the world?



Proof of this claim?


----------



## JenyEliza

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
Click to expand...


That's cold comfort to the South African woman who encounters the 1 out of the four.  

Let's give all those who DON'T rape a Gold Star on their collar!


----------



## JeremyNight

Epsilon Delta said:


> Holy fuck, that is horrifying. Such is the legacy of centuries of imperial oppression.



Don't blame it on "imperial oppression". It's more about the climate, environment and culture.


----------



## JeremyNight

JenyEliza said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just "natural" for Africans and not everyone? Or, are Africans just more violent as a people than everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cold comfort to the South African woman who encounters the 1 out of the four.
> 
> Let's give all those who DON'T rape a Gold Star on their collar!
Click to expand...


Sounds funny, but it ain't when you live there. We must consider ourselves lucky. Any of you ever wondered have we deserved to live in normal conditions?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 4 White Americans don't admit to rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they are Kennedys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was found guilty.
> 
> Also, remember Gary Condit?  Where is Chandra Levy?  He fucking murdered he for sure.
Click to expand...


A bottomfeeding illegal immigrant was found to have murdered her. I though he might have done it too, but the story was reported a few months back. ~BH

Warrant Issued Chandra Levy Murder


----------



## BolshevikHunter

And Obama should put an end to this madness! Doesn't he care about his African brothers? I guess dropping bombs on The Taliban really is more important. Gotta love that change? LOL! sUCKERS! ~BH


----------



## Polk

Tank said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.
Click to expand...


Has nothing to do with either. Has a lot to do with the fact that women are viewed as objects instead of human beings.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Just one more part of the world inhabited by fucking barbarians.


----------



## Diuretic

Polk said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with either. Has a lot to do with the fact that women are viewed as objects instead of human beings.
Click to expand...


But isn't that a cultural view?


----------



## Polk

Tank said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of being a violent act, you are saying more influenced by culture?
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.
Click to expand...




Diuretic said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ's and high testosterone levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with either. Has a lot to do with the fact that women are viewed as objects instead of human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But isn't that a cultural view?
Click to expand...


I was referring to Tank's "low IQs and high testosterone levels". Yes, it's cultural.


----------



## JWBooth

Tech_Esq said:


> To think, South Africa was once a semi-first world country with nuclear arms. Now they are the rape capital of the world.
> 
> <snip>





Skull Pilot said:


> Just one more part of the world inhabited by fucking barbarians.


----------



## Diuretic

At least now they have a president who has a clue about AIDS (even if he was once quoted as saying having a shower after sex is the way to deal with it) unlike that idiot Mbeki.  Zuma is dodgy but pragmatic.


----------



## midcan5

After reading this thread a bit ago I wondered at the veracity of the figures or comments. The stats below are simply horrible, one wonders why gawd doesn't call an end to this planet.

http://www2.gmu.edu/depts/unilife/sexual//brochures/WorldStats2005.pdf

Statistica

Rape In South Africa


----------



## RadiomanATL

Tank said:


> South Africa's Rape Crisis: 1 in 4 Men Say They've Done It
> By Megan Lindow / Cape Town
> Saturday, Jun. 20, 2009
> 
> South Africans received a horrifying measure of just how bad their country's rape crisis is with the release this week of a study in which more than a quarter of men admitted to having raped, and 46% of those said that they had raped more than once.
> 
> South Africa's Rape Crisis: 1 in 4 Men Say They've Done It - TIME



Yukon was going to answer, until he realized the question "who has" and not "who has been".


----------



## WillowTree

midcan5 said:


> After reading this thread a bit ago I wondered at the veracity of the figures or comments. The stats below are simply horrible, one wonders why gawd doesn't call an end to this planet.
> 
> http://www2.gmu.edu/depts/unilife/sexual//brochures/WorldStats2005.pdf
> 
> Statistica
> 
> Rape In South Africa



hey! just call for an end to men! that'll work.


----------



## Polk

WillowTree said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this thread a bit ago I wondered at the veracity of the figures or comments. The stats below are simply horrible, one wonders why gawd doesn't call an end to this planet.
> 
> http://www2.gmu.edu/depts/unilife/sexual//brochures/WorldStats2005.pdf
> 
> Statistica
> 
> Rape In South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey! just call for an end to men! that'll work.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of a hokey made-for-tv movie.


----------



## GHook93

Remember this is a country that hasn't learned from apartied. They now have affirmative action for the MAJORITY! Affirmative action very controversial in the when its for the black minority. Its outright oppression when its enacted for the black strong majority!


----------



## GHook93

sealybobo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you, me or Tank grew up in that environment, we'd be no different.  Or, consider that 3 out of 4 African men DON'T rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What environment is that? In SA? If you read the link they say that it is not the poor wretches that are committing the rapes it's the more educated and wealthier SA's that are committing the rapes. So, if your theory is a rough life of poverty, think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, lawlessness, uncivilized, mean, etc.  When did Apartide end?  You expect them to be civilized already?  SA is a shit hole.  I would rather be a poor American than a "more educated" SAfrican.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the same excuse given for terrorist apologist! Sorry buddy, but your environment is created by the people who create them. That means the inhabitants.


----------



## Polk

GHook93 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> What environment is that? In SA? If you read the link they say that it is not the poor wretches that are committing the rapes it's the more educated and wealthier SA's that are committing the rapes. So, if your theory is a rough life of poverty, think again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, lawlessness, uncivilized, mean, etc.  When did Apartide end?  You expect them to be civilized already?  SA is a shit hole.  I would rather be a poor American than a "more educated" SAfrican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the same excuse given for terrorist apologist! Sorry buddy, but your environment is created by the people who create them. That means the inhabitants.
Click to expand...


Because South African blacks chose apartheid?


----------



## GHook93

Polk said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, lawlessness, uncivilized, mean, etc.  When did Apartide end?  You expect them to be civilized already?  SA is a shit hole.  I would rather be a poor American than a "more educated" SAfrican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the same excuse given for terrorist apologist! Sorry buddy, but your environment is created by the people who create them. That means the inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South African blacks chose apartheid?
Click to expand...


Apartheid is long gone. Its not an excuse anymore. In fact the black South Africans at least had a decent infrastructure in place to build on. The current sad state of South Africa only has its current government and inhabitants to blame!


----------



## Polk

GHook93 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the same excuse given for terrorist apologist! Sorry buddy, but your environment is created by the people who create them. That means the inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because South African blacks chose apartheid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apartheid is long gone. Its not an excuse anymore. In fact the black South Africans at least had a decent infrastructure in place to build on. The current sad state of South Africa only has its current government and inhabitants to blame!
Click to expand...


It's gone, but it's impact of society is not. Getting rid of apartheid didn't magically make a better society overnight.


----------



## Godboy

Polk said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because South African blacks chose apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is long gone. Its not an excuse anymore. In fact the black South Africans at least had a decent infrastructure in place to build on. The current sad state of South Africa only has its current government and inhabitants to blame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gone, but it's impact of society is not. Getting rid of apartheid didn't magically make a better society overnight.
Click to expand...


Apartheid didnt magically make SA worse than any other African country, so your theory has no merit. If anything, apartheid made SA better than all the other countries.


----------



## Sodafin

Tech_Esq said:


> To think, South Africa was once a semi-first world country with nuclear arms. Now they are the rape capital of the world.



So there was not a problem with rape under apartheid?

What a very peculiar comment!


----------



## Sodafin

Godboy said:


> Apartheid didnt magically make SA worse than any other African country, so your theory has no merit. If anything, apartheid made SA better than all the other countries.



And Mussolini made the trains run on time

There is no question that fascist police states can be economically efficient, but that doesn't mean they are how most people choose to live.


----------

